# Flu jab (seasonal)



## Twitchy (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello ladies...

Just had my flu jab (the seasonal one) today...just a note of caution - remember to let them know you're pregnant for either seasonal or swine flu jabs (even if it's obvious!) as some of the jabs being issued to surgeries have a preservative in them which is not really ideal if you're pregnant (mercury?!! )  Our surgery hasn't got the swine flu one in yet (apparently you need to be over 20 weeks gestation before you have it anyway), but the batch they were due to receive would not have been suitable for pregnant ladies (despite being the "at risk" group the vaccines were being rushed out to supply lol!).  So at least they're aware now & ordering hte alternative...

Anyway, had my seasonal jab, all fine...decided we'd have a carb countable treat for tea & got an M&S curry & naan bread.  Carefully counted carbs, bolused per ratios...and stupid sodding sugar levels have been sky high since!! (Talking 16+ despite beefy corrections!!!!!)  Not sure if this is a "curry peak" or a reaction to the jab - feel pants this high anyway so can't tell - in hindsight what a dummass night to have a curry, doh, stupid.  Just hope Beanlet's doing ok...

Anyway, at least I hope everyone else is doing alright.  No internet access this weekend, so I guess I'l find out next week!

All the best,

Twitchy 

(Off to bolus again...! )


----------



## am64 (Nov 4, 2009)

the high maybe from jab aswell. my stepson ( no Spleen) had seasonal flu and puenomia yesterday and flushed up a bit today and didnt feel great can home early from work...all ok now tho


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 5, 2009)

How many weeks are you now twitchy? could be the first sign of your insulin doses needing to be increased  having a nightmare with high's myself and having to do lots of correction doses. 

I'm still not sure about these jab's and whether to get them I know I probably should but i'm worried about side affects 

Emma xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2009)

Well...after being up every few hours last night, checking & correcting high sugar levels, I've concluded it was a reaction to the jab (slight rash & general aches & just feeling dire too)...I ended up staying off work today in the end as I felt so lousy, but thankfully it's easing up now...phew!  

I think it's definitely worth the jabs - esp having had what I suspect (but can't prove) might have been swine flu within weeks of getting pregnant - high levels of ketones (eek!!), roaring high sugar levels etc for a week or more - a day or so feeling grot is worth it in comparison!  Not fun either way, but shorter duration at least! 

I must admit it will be "interesting" as & when the doses increase dramatically again - within weeks of getting pregnant my background insulin had already doubled to 24 units morning & night...luckily my novopen goes up to 70 units per jab, so there's some leeway yet lol!

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing ok...


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 6, 2009)

Poor you sounds like a nightmare. All I ever seem to do these days is test my blood sugar every couple of hours it's madness! I think i'll get the jabs once i've moved again in a couple of weeks. Interesting is one word for the increase in the amounts i've been taking recently lol. Hope your feeling a bit better tomorrow


----------

